# Cadence CWM6 Components



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just got done installing a set of the Cadence CWM6 comps for a friend of mine. Have to say I am very impressed overall with them. Very beefy mid, pictures don't do it justice. Very eye appealing upon install. Look like a much more expensive set than what they are.

Once we got them hooked up we gave them a listen across a variety of music. Nice warm, mellow mid, very balanced. Didn't need much tuning at all to make them sound great. Midbass I thought blew my PG RSDs out of the water when new, pretty similar now that my RSDs are broken in. If these get better with breakin they will be significantly better in the midbass category. What I like about them better than my RSDs is that they have a more balanced midrange, the vocals don't overwhelm the rest of the content. I like the RSD tweet a tick more, but with the Cadence Xover set at -3db they sound really nice.

These things get LOUD and with the HP set at 63 or 80 hz they wouldn't break up until they were way louder than listenable volume. Seem to have a pretty long throw as well.

He had them running off around 150wrms or so from an older soundstream amp. This was pickup truck install like mine but his is a GMC and mine is Dodge. Same brand of sound deadening, same method of doing it. So I think it is pretty good basis for comparison.

I definitely recommend these speakers to anyone looking for a good budget set of comps--they are worth considerably more than what they sell for. With the PG RSDs so hard to find I wouldn't be afraid to take these at all. And Cadence has treated me very well in the past with fast shipping, good CS, and Jason Paul has always answered all my PMs professionally and promptly on the boards.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice review! Please keep us posted on how they sound after they have been broken in. Might be worth picking up a set just as a backup ...


----------



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I got another chance to listen to them last night after they have had a few days to break in. We switched amps and threw a RF 201s on them so we could use the higher powered SS on his SSD he just got in. They sound great on it and it honestly sounds like he has an 8" sub in the truck when just the comps are running crossed at 63hz. Granted we deadened the hell out of the doors so they should sound nice. He is raving about them and is making fun of me for buying the RSDs and then recommending the Cadence set to him, which turned out to be better. Although hard to say because it was two completely different vehicles/HUs/Amps. They are great for the money and all his friends are pretty impressed even tho they have never heard of Cadence of course. Pretty hard to go wrong with this set. I don't think they need insane power either like the RSDs seemed to.


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

These comps are going to be my choice when I'm doing my install, so I'm glad someone reviewed them, thanks


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I have my set here waiting to be installed. Definatley can't wait to hear them!


----------

